# Mrka 1990-2006



## mrka_4_life (Apr 24, 2007)

I miss her her and I had lovely times to gether           I MISS HER she passed away with Organ failuler    
*R.I.P*


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

So sorry for your loss. It's obvious how much you loved her.

At least you have your new gray (green?) tabby now. :wink:


----------



## mrka_4_life (Apr 24, 2007)

Grey i think :lol: ya true thanks for cheering me up


----------



## Avalonia (Oct 7, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss. It's hard to lose a cat at any time but especially one you've had so long.
Hope that the good life that you gave her is some comfort to you.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

I so sorry that you lost your Mrka. They leave such imprints on our hearts.


----------



## myfamilia (Aug 5, 2004)

You and Mrka shared a lot of years.....I'm so very sorry for your loss. It's so hard, I know....


----------

